# Nightgown for Granddaughter



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I made this today for my Granddaughter. I have a few finishing touches to add when she gets home. I think it turned out pretty well tho. 

View attachment 12513


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice. Is it made of T-shirt fabric?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks! I think it is a Light Weight Jersey Knit. I had to sew with a small zig zag stitch.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's the finished nightgown.

View attachment 12530


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

very nice!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, I made her one last year out of terry cloth. She said she wears that one all the time, she loves it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looks very comfortable, and I like the extra flower touches.

You did well.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks.  It's a real simple pattern made for kids to learn to sew.


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

Very cute! Good Christmas gift idea for all the grandkids! Thanks!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I looked at the pattern it a Simplicity Kids can sew pattern. Like this one:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/1548356...supplies_low&gclid=CK2hyqX0trgCFcbm7AodYzUAnA

Only 3 pieces to sew.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

That looks very comfortable and I love the pink hearts. Good job.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Very cute!! Nice job!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks very comfy. Lucky grand daughter!


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

TFS Looks attractive and comfortable. 

I was reminded of an idea in a sewing program. The education rep said a man's T shirt for an oversized sleep shirt was popular with the teen girls. She added some heart appliques to a purchased T to make a quick gift.

Of course, since you made the gown, you could choose a nice knit in a pretty color.


----------

